# Persimmon Hammergrip Shooter



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello,

i made a ss from a Persimmon fork that a have from Jörg
I like this wood.

test it last evening! it shoots very well! it´s a target shooter for medium size balls.

Tobias


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice work again mate, definetly a German performance model








Great job!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

looks great !


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks great. That is a very pretty piece of wood with a lot of character.


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

quarterinmynose said:


> Looks great. That is a very pretty piece of wood with a lot of character.


Thanks!
This tree has grown in texas.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I love it!!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok persimmons are in this area... I have to give it a whirl sometime.

LGD


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Nice wood and nice work


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Be sure to eat some of the fruit. Great looking shooter.


----------



## Scarecrow (Jul 25, 2012)

Sweet work bud! Thats the power of german engineering


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Top shelf. . . excellent wood and very nice workmanship!


----------



## onesaxplayer (Jul 22, 2012)

I think they used to make golf club heads out of persimmon. Maybe I would golf better if I used a ss instead clubs. Nah... Probably not...


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

orcrender said:


> Be sure to eat some of the fruit. Great looking shooter.


don´t eat that so far... i will test one soon.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job Buddy!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

I love how the two colors blend together. Really good looking Slingshot!
The forks don´t look equal tho, but that doens´t matter for me; a natural is always a natural.
You definitly made the best out of what you got!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey make sure the fruit is ripe or you may never unpucker or lips.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Excellent design and execution there! Persimmon is wonderful wood to work with, and Yes, it was the material of choice at one time for golf drivers. As for the fruit, there are domestic versions that are quite nice, but the wild fruits never seem to get rid of that puckery taste, no matter how ripe they are.

I rented a house one time with a bunch of them in the back yard, and Sheesh, what a mess in the fall. Every opossum and raccoon in the neighborhood wanted to party in my yard at 3am.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Very chula! beautiful color, I liked!


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

jskeen said:


> Excellent design and execution there! Persimmon is wonderful wood to work with, and Yes, it was the material of choice at one time for golf drivers. As for the fruit, there are domestic versions that are quite nice, but the wild fruits never seem to get rid of that puckery taste, no matter how ripe they are.
> 
> I rented a house one time with a bunch of them in the back yard, and Sheesh, what a mess in the fall. Every opossum and raccoon in the neighborhood wanted to party in my yard at 3am.


Thanks! i like this wood as well and i have luck with this black part in in one side! thats what i like at naturals, its every time a one of.

here some making of pics:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/zwillentobse/sets/72157631187526896/show/


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Ups.. what´s a high end site is that here !? i only post a link and there runs a dia show


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

TobseB said:


> Ups.. what´s a high end site is that here !? i only post a link and there runs a dia show


Nice, but I thought that you had figured out how to do that! I like it, however it happened.


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

Awesome ....love all your shooters


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

here is the template that i made my self for this shooter:
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BxmVItl59G_ZRGV4TExnMjBvQWc/edit?pli=1


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

orcrender said:


> Be sure to eat some of the fruit. Great looking shooter.


Only when ripe. Ever, tried one that is not ripe ?. "Simmon Salve" is an old wives tell remedy fro too many kids


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful fork, nice job!

Bill


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

i made a vid with this shooter. it´s my favorite targetshooter i really like them.
shoot with 8mm at 100m you can not see the target, was less sun under the trees and i made only one hit on that can... next time i will use better bands and more sun at the target.
this bands made only 20shot. was a nice day in the field.

i shoot with my brother, he is a good shooter and he shoot my little Apple Slingshot.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

The shooter looks great, thanks for the video, i like the shave cream action







!!


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Hot


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I gotta say it again. Man, that is a pretty slingshot! Great video too, looks like a lot of fun. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Excellent carving work!!! And the design is super comfy!!!!
Awesome


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Hats off to German engineering. Awesome work & got a kick out of the "bullet sounds" on the vid.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

That is very nice, and a great non typical wood choice!


----------

